# Looking for More Northern NJ/NYC Players



## Wystan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello all, 

There is a bunch of us from ENWorld that are starting a Yahoo group to try to get games together for folks in the area that are looking for games. 
Check us out at NCJgamers at Yahoo Groups.

The area involved is rather large and even some of you NYC Gamers may want to take a look and introduce yourself.


----------

